# Hoyt Xceed or Gillo GT riser



## Pablete (Sep 11, 2020)

Thanks for your time reading and Ideas.
I am planning to get a new bow for *barebow* ( I’m 60, 1,76 height / 29”DL- 30-35# / riser 25” / limbs 30-35#) and I would appreciate your advice. 
The Hoyt Xceed and Gillo GT are both top notch risers and being a regular guy shooting for pleasure It’s not imperative to get such a high end riser but... 
Due to Covid‘s circumstances it’s hard to try the risers at a local store. 
I’m open to any suggestions but... which one would you choose between Hoyt Xceed and Gillo GT ?

Appreciated


----------



## DanielFZ (May 31, 2016)

I would think you're more likely to get answers in the *F.I.T.A, N.A.A., Collegiate Archery, And J.O.A.D.* forum. I've seen the Xceed in quite a few archers hands, but all are shooting Olympic style. Never seen the Gillo GT but it looks pretty nice. They both are pretty nice risers, but I think Gillo usage is stronger in the Barebow community.


----------



## Pablete (Sep 11, 2020)

Thanks for your answer DanielFZ. You are right: it doesn’t seems to be the place for my post. 
On the other hand, It surprise me people shooting Olympic style with a Xceed, taking into account it was design with BB in mind, and there is another Hoyt’s risers options but... what I know. 
Anyway I am thinking Spigarelli BB is a great options at half of the Xceed‘s Price. 
Thanks you.


----------



## eagleshot95 (Feb 14, 2021)

There is a thread called Barebow riser in the forum category mentioned withany options. I personally have been shooting Gillo G1 and really like it. G2 is not an upgrade from G1 (I got confused on that one) and would stay away from it if you shoot heavy limbs.


----------

